# TMs more likely to pickup a LONGER open shift



## Dream Baby (Jan 4, 2022)

At my store most open shifts are either 4 hours or 5-1/2 (with no lunch).

IMHO a TM would rather take longer shift especially if is their day off anyway.

Thoughts?


----------



## happygoth (Jan 4, 2022)

I think it all depends on the individual. Some may just be looking to pad their hours a bit and a four or five hour shift will do that and go by pretty easy.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 4, 2022)

I would take anything I could.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 4, 2022)

DBZ said:


> I would take anything I could.


This.i pick shorties all the time because I'm usually looking to buff up my hours.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jan 4, 2022)

Meanwhile if I'm looking for hours  id rather a nice long shift  just so that i have time to do things


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 4, 2022)

I prefer short shifts. I get burnt out at GS when I’m there for 8 hours


----------



## Times Up (Jan 4, 2022)

The shorter the better because then I had some of my day left for me....and laundry, dishes, etc.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jan 4, 2022)

Actually  i couldn't survive guest services.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 5, 2022)

If I need the cash, I'll pick up a 7-8 hour shift, but I definitely prefer shorter. I like being able to do attend family gatherings and other things.


----------

